# 02 SER replacing front speakers? ***Pictures***



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Today i recieved my 6.5s in the mail and wanted to install them but ran into a problem. These are the speakers i got http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5788983839&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1 to replace my stock speakers.

I've installed subs and head units in the past all on my own but this is the first time i have installed front speakers. My question is what do i need to do to make these speakers fit to my door? I have pictures of my situation right here.
































































Do i need to cut the stock speaker from this plastic piece it is connected to and screw my new speaker to it and then put that in? or do i need to buy a piece that will fit these speakers like a baffle or something? 

pretty much... what do i need to do to make it work?

thanks - David


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

http://forums.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057802#post1057802


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what you need is a baffle similar to the stock one, but not made of shitty thin plastic. You can fit a regular 3/4" spacer, or if you get creative you can fit at 1" two-layer spacer. Since there's a 2" mounting depth stock, that will get you a maximum of 2.75" with a regular spacer or 3" with a cool spacer. Not sure what mounting depth those mids require, but they should be less than 3".


----------

